# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Փախուստ բանտի՞ց (Prison Break), թե՞ Կորուսյալները (Lost)

## BOBO

Ճիշտն ասած իմ մտքով էլ էր անցնում սենց թեմա բացել , բայց Wista-ն ինձանից առաջ անցավ և թեման փակվեց:
Հիմա թե ինչու հենց այս երկու սերիալները?
Շատ պարզ պատասխան քանի որ ակումբում միայն այս երկու սերիալներն են արժանացել  թեժ քննարկման:
Հիմա հարց հարգելի ակումբցիներ այս երկու սերիալներից որն եք ամենաշատը նախընտրում և ինչու:

Մենակ չասեք Փոխուստ բանտիցը :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենակ չասեք Փոխուստ բանտիցը


Բա էլ ինչ? :Love:  :LOL:  Այս սերիալը տարբերվում է մնացած բոլոր սերիալներից /Դե չեն սիրահարվում մեկին, հետո իմանում իրանց եղբայրը կամ քույրն ա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ մոգական բաներ չեն լինում շրջապատում.../: Որ դիսկերը տեսա, իմացա սերիաների թիվը, մտածեցի մի 2 տարում կնայեմ էլի :Shok: , բայց արի ու տես, որ մի 2 օրում` գիշեր ու ցերեկ, նայեցի. այնքան հետաքրքիր էր... :Tongue:  Կարելի է ասել, որ այդ սերիալը կախվածություն է: Լոսթն էլ վատը չի, բայց նմանատիպ ֆիլմեր եղել են, դրա համար էլ օրիգինալ չի  /Լոսթի երկրպագուներ` խփել չկա :LOL: /

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոչ մեկը:

Չեմ պատրաստվում դիտել մի ֆիլմ, որը դեռ նկարահանման փուլում է, որովհետև սկիզբը կարող է շատ հետաքրքիր լինել, իսկ վերջում մի ԱՊՈՒՇ բան անեն: 

Նախընտրում եմ սպասել նկարահանումների ավարտին, և դիտողների կարծիքներին:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ոչ մեկը:
> 
> Չեմ պատրաստվում դիտել մի ֆիլմ, որը դեռ նկարահանման փուլում է, որովհետև սկիզբը կարող է շատ հետաքրքիր լինել, իսկ վերջում մի ԱՊՈՒՇ բան անեն: 
> 
> Նախընտրում եմ սպասել նկարահանումների ավարտին, և դիտողների կարծիքներին:


Եթե պատրաստվում ես խախուստը նայես և այն էլ այն ժամանակ երբ կավարտվեն նկարահանումները, ուրեմն մի 5 տարի պիտի սպասես;Խորհուրդ կտամ նայես.

----------


## VisTolog

Փախուստը իմ տեսած ամենահետաքրքիր ֆիլմն է: 10 սերիա նայել եմ ու ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ  մտածում  եմ թե երբ է դուրս գալու մնացածը:Շատ հետաքրքիր ֆիլմա:Ճիշտա Կորուսյալներն էլ վատը չի, բայց փախուստը ավելի լավնա :Hands Up: :Եթե ընկերս ճիշտ ա ասում, ապա ես շուտով 3-րդ ու 4-րդ սեզոններն էլ կունենամ:Չեմ ուզում ասեմ թե ոնց, թե չէ չի ստացվի:Որ ունենամ, ձեզ նվեր կտամ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ մյուսը
բայց ընտրեցի "կորուսյալները", որովհետև մեկ մեկ նայում եմ, նոր էլ Մայքլ Էմերսոնին տեսա

----------


## Belle

Կորուսյալներն եմ նայում:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sosoyan

Բա ուրա են տարբերակը, եթե ես երկուսն էլ շատ սիրում եմ նայել ?

----------


## BOBO

> Բա ուրա են տարբերակը, եթե ես երկուսն էլ շատ սիրում եմ նայել ?


Կորել ա :LOL: 

Համ էլ ես չեմ քվեարկել պասեք Փախուստին քվեարկեմ որ մոտենանք Լոստի երկրպագուներին :Jpit: , չնայած ես էլ երկուսի մեջ էլ խորացել եմ :Jpit:

----------


## P.S.

Ժող, լսել եք Heroes սերիալի մասին...Իմ կարծիքով դա է լավագույնը...prison break—ի այս նոր սեզոնը դոփում է տեղում, Lost–ն էլ իսկականից կորել է իր իսկ սցենարի մեջ...բոլոր հերոսների անցյալը մի երեք անգամ փոխեցին ու ավելացրին...Հունվարին նոր սեզոնն  է լինելու...Ի դեպ, ակումբում մի տեղ կարդացի, որ Լոստ–ը իբր թե վեց սեզոն է լինելու։ Այդպիսի բան չկա։ ABC հայտարարել է, որ կախված այս սեզոնի հաջողությունից, կորոշի շարունակել Լոստի արտադրությունը թե ոչ։ Անցած սեզոն ահավոր վատ էր...ռեյտինգը մի քսան տոկոսով նվազել էր...

Իսկ Heroes–ը իսկականից շատ լավն է։ Առաջին սեզոնի ԴՎԴ–ն կա, վերցրեք նայեք չեք փոշմանի։ Էլ չեմ խոսում իմ ԱՄԵՆԱՍԻՐԱԾ սերիալի մասին՝ *Grey's Anatomy*-ն է...Առաջին երկու սեզոնները բոմբ էին...Որևէ մեկը լսել է նրանց մասին, թե մենակ–մենակ խոսում եմ :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Traveler-ն էլ վատը չի:
Հետաքրքիրա, նայեք:

----------


## Adam

Փախուստ-ից ընդհանրապես զզվում էի: Բայց երբ մի քանի սերիա նայեցի, կպա ու հիմա չեմ կարողանում պոկվել  :LOL:  
Էն ժամանակ երևի անհետաքրքիր սերիաներ էի տեսել, որ չէի հավանել:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Գրում եմ, որ թեման կանգնած չմնա:
Միանգամից նայեք էս հղումը

----------


## BOBO

Թեման վաղուց կանգնելա :Jpit: 
Բայց Լոստը հավեսով տուֆտում են :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

> *Grey's Anatomy*-ն է...Առաջին երկու սեզոնները բոմբ էին...Որևէ մեկը լսել է նրանց մասին, թե մենակ–մենակ խոսում եմ


Մենակ-մենակ խոսում ես :LOL: : Ռուսերեն ոնցա Grey's Anatomy-ը?

----------


## I love love

Ես մի անգամ նշել եմ, որ  LOST-ի սիրահար եմ: Այն չի կարելի համեմատել ;;Փախուստ Բանտից;;-ի հետ, դրանք լրիվ տարբեր ժանրերի են, տարբեր մոտեցումներով ու լուծումներով:Դիտել եմ  LOST-ի 4 սեզոնները շատ մեծ հաճույքով: Ամեն պահի սպասում ես նորության: Հենց հետաքրքրությունն էլ անցյալի ու ներկայի խառնուրդն է: Շատերը չեն սիրում, որովհետև չեն հասկանում, մի 2-ին անձամբ գիտեմ: Անհամբեր սպասում եմ նոր սերիաներին ու չեմ ձանձրանում սպասելուց: 
*LOST*  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փախուստ Բանտից ֆոռեվեռ

----------


## Moon

Ես Լոսթ եմ քվեարկել։ Չնայած շատ եմ սիրում նաև Փախուստը։ Լոսթի արկածայնությունն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս։

----------


## Armen.181

Փախուստ Բանտից եմ քվյարկել բայց կորուսյալներն ել ա դուրս գալի

----------


## VisTolog

Lost-ի ամեն երկու սերիան, փախուստի մի սերիա արժի.

----------


## masivec

> Բայց Լոստը հավեսով տուֆտում են


Հիմա էլ լավ իմաստավորել են :LOL: 
Ես Փաղուստն եմ սիրում, չնայաց նայում եմ Լոստը :Ok:  :Cool:

----------


## Adriano

Ժող ես իսկական կորուսյալներ ֆիլմի ֆանատ եմ, շատ եմ սիրում այդ կինոն: Միայն էն դուր չի գալիս, որ ամեն անգամ երկար ժամանակ պիտի սպասես, որ նոր սեզոնը կամ սերիան նայես, իսկ ինչպես եք կարծում փետրվարին վերջին սեզոննա դուրս գալու թե դեռ շուտա վերջին համարելու համար? :Wink:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Փետրվարին դուրս է գալու վերջին սեզոնը, ինչից հետո շատ հավանական է, որ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմով էպոպեան «կավարտվի», իր հետեվից թողելով ավելի ԾԻՏ հարցեր  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Փետրվարին դուրս է գալու վերջին սեզոնը, ինչից հետո շատ հավանական է, որ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմով էպոպեան «կավարտվի», իր հետեվից թողելով ավելի ԾԻՏ հարցեր


իմանամ հետևից Ծտերա թողնելու, չեմ էլ շարունակի նայել  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> ԾԻՏ հարցեր


Բայց ինչու հենց ծիտ հարցեր? :Santatip:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Lost-ի ամեն երկու սերիան, փախուստի մի սերիա արժի.


Խափըմ ա ժող, չհավատաք:  :Not I:

----------


## VisTolog

> Խափըմ ա ժող, չհավատաք:


Գիտեմ, որ ճշմարտությունը միշտ ցավ է պատճառում, բայց դա այդպես է:  :Tongue: 

ՈՒ ինչքան էլ որ Լոսթը նոր սեզոնում հետաքրքիր սերիաներ «մատուցի», մեկա իմ համար առաջին տեղում Փախուստնա լինելու :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (30.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Գիտեմ, որ ճշմարտությունը միշտ ցավ է պատճառում, բայց դա այդպես է: 
> 
> ՈՒ ինչքան էլ որ Լոսթը նոր սեզոնում հետաքրքիր սերիաներ «մատուցի», մեկա իմ համար առաջին տեղում Փախուստնա լինելու


Քո համար կարող ա Եվ, բայց իրականությունը այլ է:  :Tongue:

----------

Adriano (30.12.2009), Դատարկություն (30.12.2009)

----------


## Norton

Ես փախուստ եմ քվերակել, բայց շատ անկապացրին: Լոսթը հիմա ամենալավնա, նոր սեզոնին եմ սպասում :Smile:

----------


## Life

Եթե ընտրելու լինեմ,ապա միանշանակ`Փախուստ Բանտից :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (30.12.2009), VisTolog (30.12.2009)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

Ժողովուրդ ջան, փախուստի առաջին, մի քիչ էլ 2-րդ սեզոնները լավ էին նկարված, մեծ հաճույքով էի նայում, բայց 3-րդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան արդեն լրիվ ալերգիայի բուն էր: 3-րդից հետո էտ կինոյում ոչ-մի ռեալ բան չկար, գործողություններն ու դիալոգները չմտածված, սինոփսիսը ք*ք, մի խոսքով հասկացաք ինձ (հուսով եմ ուրիշի դավանանքը վիրավորելու համար նկատողություն չեմ ստանա  :Hands Up:  ): էսպես բան ասեմ: էտ կոմպանիան խի՞ էր սցիլայի փնտրելը հանձնարարել Մայքլին ու մնացածին, եթե իսկի չէր էլ հավատում իրանց, ավելին՝ գիտեր որ խափվելու է, ու դա այն դեպքում, որ առաջին սեզոնում ցույց է տրվում, որ նրա հնարավորություններն «անսահմանափակ» են, ու հաստատ կարող էր իրեն միւ քանի լավ գործակալ սարքեր: 

իսկ ԼՕՍԹի մասին ուղղակի խոսք չունեմ, հլա որ ոչ մի ляп չի եղել, ու համոզված եմ չի էլ լինի

----------


## Tyler

> իսկ ԼՕՍԹի մասին ուղղակի խոսք չունեմ, հլա որ ոչ մի ляп չի եղել, ու համոզված եմ չի էլ լինի


Լօսթի մեջ կարող ա ляп չկա, բայց փոխարենը бред-ը մի քիչ շատ ա  :Smile:  
Ես 4-րդ սեզոնի կեսից էլ չդիմացա ու չնայեցի, չնայած առաջին 3 սեզոնները հաճույքով նայում էի:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Լօսթի մեջ կարող ա ляп չկա, բայց փոխարենը бред-ը մի քիչ շատ ա  
> Ես 4-րդ սեզոնի կեսից էլ չդիմացա ու չնայեցի, չնայած առաջին 3 սեզոնները հաճույքով նայում էի:


 
Ճիշտ ա, 4-րդ սեզոնը շատ էին ձգձգել, բայց նայել եմ  :Smile: : Հետաքրքիր ա: Իսկ Prison Break-ը 3-րդ սեզոնի կեսից չեմ նայել:

----------

Jarre (03.01.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Prison Breakը նայել եմ: Ավելի ճիշտ` մենակ առաջին սեզոնն եմ նայել: Դուրս չեկավ` էմոցիաները քիչ են, սցենարն էլ շաբլոն սցենարների շարքին եմ դասում:

----------


## Միքո

Փախուստի մենակ առաջին սերիան եմ նայել, դրանից հետո մոտս ցանկություն առաջացավ Վերվարածները նայել  :LOL: 

իսկ լոսթը նայել եմ փուլերով, առաջին ու երկրորդ սեզոնները միասին, հետո սկսեցի սպասել երրորդին, լավնա, հետաքրքիր, պետքա մի քիչ գլուխդ աշխատացնես, որ հասկանաս ինչա կատարվում, ու մեկ էլ մի քիչ հիշողություն ունենաս, որ հիշես ինչա եղել

----------

Pagan_Angel (03.01.2010)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

> Լօսթի մեջ կարող ա ляп չկա, բայց փոխարենը бред-ը մի քիչ շատ ա  
> Ես 4-րդ սեզոնի կեսից էլ չդիմացա ու չնայեցի, չնայած առաջին 3 սեզոնները հաճույքով նայում էի:


դե քո ասածը երեվի նա է, որ ամեն ինչ «ծամած-ծամծմած», ինչպես փախուստի դեպքում էր՝ մարսած ու մնացած գործողություններն էլ հետն արած չէր մատուցվում: հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց դե դա ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե չէ չեմ սիրում, երբ փող աշխատելն ու որակը չեն համատեղում

----------


## gags4oco

ճիշտն ասած, ոչ մեկն եմ սիրում, ոչ էլ մյուսը:

----------


## helium

Փախուստ-ը երկու սեզոն նայեցի ու վերջ, չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ էլ չձգեց, իսկ կորուսյալների ճակատագիրը մինչեւ օրս ինձ հետաքրքրում է, այնպես որ սպասում եմ վերջին սեզոնին  :Smile:  (հուսանք վերջին սեզոնին...)

----------

Jarre (31.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Փախուստ-ը երկու սեզոն նայեցի ու վերջ, չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ էլ չձգեց, իսկ կորուսյալների ճակատագիրը մինչեւ օրս ինձ հետաքրքրում է, այնպես որ սպասում եմ վերջին սեզոնին  (հուսանք վերջին սեզոնին...)


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ փախուստի առաջին երկու սեզոններն էին ընտիր ու շատ լավը, հետո արդեն.... 
Բայց մեր մեջ ասած կորուսյալների վերջին սեզոնն էլ արդեն արհեստական ձգում եմ համարում....

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ փախուստի առաջին երկու սեզոններն էին ընտիր ու շատ լավը, հետո արդեն.... 
> Բայց մեր մեջ ասած կորուսյալների վերջին սեզոնն էլ արդեն արհեստական ձգում եմ համարում....


Փախուստի նկարահանման համար փողերը խնայողաբար են ծախսել, :Jpit:  իսկ լոսթինը ոնց նայում եմ էնքան շատա փողը, որ ուզում են մինչև վերջ մի բան "բստրեն" նկարեն: 
Փախուստը հետաքրքիրա` նայող չկա, լոսթը անկապ շարունակում են` լիքը նայող կա: ՈՒղղակի լոսթի ամեն "տուֆտա" սերիաներից կամ սեզոնից հետո հետաքրքրացնում են, բայց հետո լի նույնը..

----------

Adam (31.01.2010)

----------


## romanista

Դե իհարկե Prison Break: Lost-ի պես տափակ ֆանտաստիկան հայի, այսպես ասած, հագով չի:
Ափսոս, որ Սկոֆիլդը մահացավ վերջում, բայց դա թերևս այդ սերիալի միակ ու անբեկանելի տրամաբանական ավարտն էր:

----------

Albus (27.05.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

*Կորուսյալները* :Hands Up: 
Արտակարգ ֆիլմա :Love:

----------


## VisTolog

Փախուստը, որովհետև գոնե իրական կյանք ես տեսնում, ոչ թե կղզու սիրտ, ողջ բայց մեռած մարդիկ, ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխություններ, սև «փոշի»..

Փախուստը, որովհետև ամեն սերիան «հանճարեղ» էր գրված: :Love: 

Փախուստը, որովհետև ամեն սերիայի առաջացրած պատասխանը ոչ թե 6 տարի հետո էինք իմանում, այլ հաջորդ 1-2 սերիաներում: :Yes: 

Փախոուստը, որովհետև դա մի հանճարի մասին էր, ով թողնելով ամեն ինչ, թողնելով այն բոլոր հաջողությունները, որոնց կարող էր հասնել` փրկեց եղբորը... հասավ նպատակին: :Cry: 

Փասխուստը, որովհետև դեպքերը շատ արագ էին զարգանում: Եթե Լոսթի նման նկարվեր, ուրեմն մի 10 սեզոն կձգեր: :Yea: 

Փախուստը, որովհետև եթե ամեն սերիայում մեկ դերասան էլ պակասում էր, մեկա` հետաքրքրությունը, նայելու ցանկությունը չէր կորում: Չէիր էլ զգում, որ արդեն 4 հոգի են մնացել որպես գլխավոր դեր: :Rolleyes: 

Փախուստը, որովհետև վերջը անիմաստ չէր, այդպես էր ճիշտը ու արդարը: Թողեց ընդամենը մեկ հարց` արդյո՞ք կշարունակվեն նկարահանումները, թե՞ ոչ: Չշարունակվեցին, բայց դա դեռ վերջը չի կարող համարվել: :Jpit:  

Իսկ ի՞նչ էր Լոսթը: Ֆանտաստիկ, արագ դիտման արժանի, որոշ սերիաներ ձանձրույթ առաջացնող, դեպքերի դանդաղ զարգացում ունեցող սերիալ:

Իսկ քանի՞ հարց անպատասխան թողեց Լոսթը. թերևս (ինչ էլ բառ եկավ մտքիս :LOL: ) շատ հարցեր, որոնց մեծ մասի մասին երևի նախորդ սեզոններում ենք մտածել ու արդեն մոռացել:

----------

Albus (27.05.2010), romanista (13.07.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Փախուստը, որովհետև գոնե իրական կյանք ես տեսնում, ոչ թե կղզու սիրտ, ողջ բայց մեռած մարդիկ, ժամանակի մեջ տեղափոխություններ, սև «փոշի»..
> 
> Փախուստը, որովհետև ամեն սերիան «հանճարեղ» էր գրված:
> 
> Փախուստը, որովհետև ամեն սերիայի առաջացրած պատասխանը ոչ թե 6 տարի հետո էինք իմանում, այլ հաջորդ 1-2 սերիաներում:
> 
> Փախոուստը, որովհետև դա մի հանճարի մասին էր, ով թողնելով ամեն ինչ, թողնելով այն բոլոր հաջողությունները, որոնց կարող էր հասնել` փրկեց եղբորը... հասավ նպատակին:
> 
> Փասխուստը, որովհետև դեպքերը շատ արագ էին զարգանում: Եթե Լոսթի նման նկարվեր, ուրեմն մի 10 սեզոն կձգեր:
> ...


Վիստ էս Լոստին խի ես դավաճանում :Wink: , Լոստը շատ հետաքրքիր կինո էր, իհարկե ավարտը շատ հարցեր թողեց, բայց այդ ֆիլմի յուրօրինակությունն էլ հենց դա էր: Այսիքն այն ունի իր իմաստը յուրաքանչյուրի համար: Իսկ այս մյուս կինոն ստանդարտ կինոյա երևր թե վերջն էլ մի իմաստով կվերջանա: Այսիքն էն էմոցիան էն էքսպրեսիան, էն լոստի հարուստ հետաքրքրությունը չկա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ էս Լոստին խի ես դավաճանում, Լոստը շատ հետաքրքիր կինո էր, իհարկե ավարտը շատ հարցեր թողեց, բայց այդ ֆիլմի յուրօրինակությունն էլ հենց դա էր: Այսիքն այն ունի իր իմաստը յուրաքանչյուրի համար: Իսկ այս մյուս կինոն ստանդարտ կինոյա երևր թե վերջն էլ մի իմաստով կվերջանա: Այսիքն էն էմոցիան էն էքսպրեսիան, էն լոստի հարուստ հետաքրքրությունը չկա:


 Եթե պետքա ընտրություն կատարեմ «Դավաճանել» Լոսթին, թե Փախուստին, միանշանակ կընտրեմ «Դավաճանել» Լոսթին տարբերակը: Դավաճանության ոչ մի բան չտեսա, ես ասեցի էն, ինչ կա: :Unsure:

----------

Adriano (29.05.2010)

----------


## Freeman

կորուսյալները ինձ ավելի շատ են դուր գալիս, որովհետև վերջը տխուր չի

----------


## Մուր_Համլետ

Խոսքս ուղղում եմ VisTolog-ին:
Ես նայել եմ լոսթի բոլոր 6 սեզոնները, և խորհուդ չէի տա դավաճանել լոսթին: Վերջը շատ հետաքրքիր  է, պարզվում է թե ով է 2-րդ Ջոն Լոքը, Ռիչարդը, Սև փոշին, ինչու են բոլորը այդտեղ, պայթե՞ց արդյոք բունկերը 1973 թ.: Դու նայե՞լ ես 5-րդ և 6-րդ սեզոնները:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:46 ----------

Rubinstein, ես քո հետ համարյա համաձայն եմ, վերջը գրեթե տխուր չի, որովհետև սև փոշին թեկնածուներից ոչ մեկին սպանելու իրավունք չունի, այլապես չի կարողանա կղզուց դուրս գա: Եվ նա որոշում է այնպես անել, որ թեկնածուները իրենք իրենց սպանեն: Այդպես զոհվում են 2 Քնոուն ամուսինները` Չինը և իր կինը: Մահանում է Ջուլիետը, մաանում են բոլոր ուրիշները տաճարից:  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Խոսքս ուղղում եմ VisTolog-ին:
> Ես նայել եմ լոսթի բոլոր 6 սեզոնները, և խորհուդ չէի տա դավաճանել լոսթին: Վերջը շատ հետաքրքիր  է, պարզվում է թե ով է 2-րդ Ջոն Լոքը, Ռիչարդը, Սև փոշին, ինչու են բոլորը այդտեղ, պայթե՞ց արդյոք բունկերը 1973 թ.: Դու նայե՞լ ես 5-րդ և 6-րդ սեզոնները:


Եթե դու փախուստը չես նայել, ուրեմն քեզ ասելու բան չունեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Rubinstein, ես քո հետ համարյա համաձայն եմ, վերջը գրեթե տխուր չի, որովհետև սև փոշին թեկնածուներից ոչ մեկին սպանելու իրավունք չունի, այլապես չի կարողանա կղզուց դուրս գա: Եվ նա որոշում է այնպես անել, որ թեկնածուները իրենք իրենց սպանեն: Այդպես զոհվում են 2 Քնոուն ամուսինները` Չինը և իր կինը: Մահանում է Ջուլիետը, մաանում են բոլոր ուրիշները տաճարից:


Ես վերջին սերիան նայել էի,դրա համար էի ասում

----------


## Անահիտ

ինչ-որ մեկը հավանում է՞ Բենին

շատ է գրավում   :Love:  ․․ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչում է գաղտնիքը
ախր գիտակցում եմ, որ արտաքինը անհրապույր է

http://larryfire.files.wordpress.com...elemerson1.jpg


մոդերատորին խնդրում եմ գրառումը տեղափոխել Lost սերիալը թեմա

----------


## Մուր_Համլետ

Ով ա նայել կորուսյալների բոլոր 6 սեզոնները:

----------


## Adriano

> Ով ա նայել կորուսյալների բոլոր 6 սեզոնները:


Ես եմ դիտել?

----------

